# Router Bits



## jannh (Dec 7, 2007)

Could you please guide me on what brand of bits to buy. I am looking for a small to medium size set that includes edging at an affordable price. Your input would be greatly appreciated. Jan


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Hi Jan,

Have you tried eBay? I have had good luck with this seller. While not your big name bits, they have a lot of bang for the buck if you are trying to save money.

eBay Store - Super Carbide Tools: Single bit, 2 pc Set, Set


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

jannh said:


> Could you please guide me on what brand of bits to buy. I am looking for a small to medium size set that includes edging at an affordable price. Your input would be greatly appreciated. Jan


Hi Jan... Lots of good bit brands out there, just depends on what you want to spend. Freud arguably has some of the best mid range bits.
I started with a relatively cheap set of about 35 different bits and as they wore out, replaced them with whatever I could get a good deal on. I have several freud a few Amana and a couple of Whiteside. For private brands I like Woodcraft and MLCS. I also have some from Super Carbide Bits, an eBay store, and another eBay store called Bullet Industries which are surprisingly good for the money. 

Here is a small set from Super Carbide:
30 pc 1/4" Shank Router Bit Set - eBay (item 130341684052 end time Dec-02-09 17:37:03 PST)

And here is a little more comprehensive set from MLCS:
45 Piece Router Bit Set


----------



## jannh (Dec 7, 2007)

Thank you for the information. I just went through ebay, and I am not real sure what I am looking at. Both the reply's I received mentioned the one ebay store. What I am looking for is bits fo make edges on signs. I guess I have some reading to do. Thanks again. Jan


----------



## jannh (Dec 7, 2007)

Thanks for the info. I will check this out. Jan


----------



## Old_Chipper (Mar 30, 2009)

Welcome to the Forum!
I think most of us started with the cheaper sets. But like everything else, you get what you pay for. If this is something you plan on using over and over; go with Amana or one of the other top brands. There is a world of difference, I was slow to learn that myself.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Jan

Bob and John did show you the water but they can't make you drink..

I have over 1000 router bits some low end and some high end and some from the center of the road..get the low end ones 1st. and in time you will want to get the high ends ones..if you use them over and over ,but I will say you will not,if it's hobble , I can tell you that you can rap up a ton of money in router bits..

I will say you only need one or two from the sets for the signs, they posted but it's always nice to have the others as well..

Anytime you can buy router bits for about a 1.25 each it's always a deal..:sold:

=============


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

BJ has a good word here, one I am following.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Whiteside, Katana, Freud and Sommerfelds have become my favorite bits but... can't beat MLCS' "free shipping" either.  Now, I'm not disagreeing with Bj and others about ebay. It's just, you're still paying for shipping and that adds up. Then again, I'm not fond of "sets" with the exception of Sommerfelds, (all thanks to Bj).:haha:

What is recommended is, get yourself a cheap set to start with. Get used to and familar with your router first. Then, think about getting a better set of bits. Whiteside and Katana are ranked amoung the best but expensive. (They are worth the cost though). :yes4:

Just my $0.02 worth.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

jannh said:


> Thank you for the information. I just went through ebay, and I am not real sure what I am looking at. Both the reply's I received mentioned the one ebay store. What I am looking for is bits fo make edges on signs. I guess I have some reading to do. Thanks again. Jan


Hi Jan - Putting edges on signs isn't a lot different than making picture frames. Look at the picture frames in your house and carefully study the profiles. The Super Carbide Bits website offers some excellant renditions of the profiles each of their bits will yield. Some of the picture frame profiles can also be combinations of two or more profiles, or parts of bit profiles. That's part of the fun stuff


----------



## Liquid (Nov 1, 2009)

Hi Jan,
Check out the thread on the Samona bits elsewhere in this section of the forum. At @$100 for a set of 50 it might be an economical way to get started if you can get them in your neck of the woods. From there I would replace the ones you use the most with higher quality units as they expire.

R


----------

